# Forum for Erotica Authors



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

Midway through the "Problems with the Erotic Author Forum" thread, a new forum has been announced. This forum is *not* hosted or operated by the same people as EAF, whom we hope are alive and well.

The new forum is also behind a $10 paywall. This is a one-time fee, not an annual subscription.

Joining is a two-step process:

1: Register for access to the forum.

2: Purchase Access. This is a $10 one-time fee.

If you were an EAF member prior to November 3rd 2014 there is no need to pay the $10 fee. We are honouring EAF's membership even though we were not EAF. Simply register to the new forum and drop Raminar Dixon an email to let him know who you are, and he'll let you in.

If you paid for EAF and never gained access, I'm afraid that all I can suggest is that you seek a refund through PayPal.

If I receive payment without you creating a forum account and telling us the name of it, I will refund your payment within 7 days. Likewise if you create a forum membership without payment within 7 days I will delete your forum account. Both or neither, folks.

The forum is here, along with full details of how to register and pay: http://forum.dirtydiscourse.com

See you on the other side!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scarlet--

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you and your staff will be considered one person for posting purposes and may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you and your staff may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br](Note that this welcome does not constitue an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

I started out as an erotica author nearly 14 years ago. This year, I got back into it under a secret pen name and as a self-published author. I've been a member of a lot of erotica forums over the years, and DD is one of the *BEST* I know of. The $10 membership is totally worth it. The members are friendly, and the information is spot on.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Come on over. The water's great.


----------



## Dmotley (Sep 26, 2014)

Registered


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

As of this moment, I have a handful of users who have registered and not yet paid. If you are one of these users, feel free to toss your $10 over the trenches and let me know the username you registered with, and I can let you through the gate


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

Love this new forum. No erotica bashing happening there, no slaps to erotica authors, none of that jazz. Just helpful ideas and information to help those who write erotica and romance move forward with their careers. I'd gladly pay five times the entry fee to be a member.


----------



## Eros (Oct 17, 2014)

Just signed up and paid, user name Eros.

Just finished my first erotica and about a third of the way through my 2nd.  Need to sort out covers and publish yet, so looking forward to seeing advice from people who have been at it a lot longer than me!


----------



## AboutLastNight (Oct 9, 2014)

Signed up and paid. My username over there is Lana. Looking forward to getting accepted!


----------



## Dimmplzz (Mar 27, 2014)

Signed up and paid under user name Tala. I was actually a member of Erotica Author Forum but didnt mind paying again.


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Best $10 I've spent yet on this endeavor.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Signed up as Sargon. How do we pay the $10? Am I an idiot? -- I can't see any mention of how to pay, either on the site, here on this forum, or in the email I just got.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, Scarlet. 



-monitor model


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Drew Gideon said:


> The instructions for joining and paying are all spelled out in the only post you can see until you're given access:
> http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=67
> 
> Just make sure in the "comments" section when you're paying, you make note of the username you used when registering.


Oh, haha, didn't even recognize that single post as anything.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for this Scarlet and Raminar. Delighted to have joined the forum (thank you for almost instantaneous approval!) and really appreciate you creating this safe space for authors.


----------



## batmansero (Oct 10, 2014)

A fellow Kiwi!  Yay!


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

emilycantore said:


> "Once you are authorised, participation is required. Accounts which are inactive for longer than a month will be removed without refund."
> 
> Err... yeah, sometimes I'm writing novels and not participating online. Seems like a really shortsighted rule to me.


Maybe, but Ram and Scarlet seem very reasonable to me. I think a quick PM to them that says "I'm going radio silent for a while but I don't want to lose my board access" would ensure that you don't get dumped in a monthly inactive purge. Especially if you're already active all the other times.

Or I could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

a_g said:


> Maybe, but Ram and Scarlet seem very reasonable to me. I think a quick PM to them that says "I'm going radio silent for a while but I don't want to lose my board access" would ensure that you don't get dumped in a monthly inactive purge. Especially if you're already active all the other times.
> 
> Or I could be wrong.


No, I'm sure you're not wrong. Communication is a simply way to avoid problems.


----------



## CDForness (Nov 25, 2013)

Signed up.  Paid, even though am a member of EAF.  Thx.  My userid is AjaStone, for those of you hopping over there.


----------



## skyle (Oct 13, 2014)

Ah ha! I think I've found my problem. I have applied and paid but I didnt include my log in name with my payment, just my email address. Scarlett can you check if I can come in?
User: Skyle

Thanks!


Edited two minutes later: Well that was quick! I'm in


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

emilycantore said:


> It's such a strange rule and completely ignores the fact that life comes first. Having a baby? Moving house? You'll have your membership deleted!
> 
> I was off KBoards for more than a month recently because I moved house and was slogging through writing a complicated novel.
> 
> I find their banning rule ridiculous and I won't be joining because it exists.


I don't feel it is a strange rule at all considering the forum is intended as a sort of "safe haven" for erotica authors to let down their hair a little, discuss industry & category-specific issues, and receive advice. Erotica and some of the themes found in erotica are very big taboos in many cultures and families and some people don't like having masses of unknown, non-participating members constantly reading about what they are talking about in a private forum. Of course, folks who have special circumstances can always contact myself, Scarlet, or one of the mods and we'd be more than happy to accommodate them if they are going to be away for an extended time. The reason the rule exists is because we don't want to build a community of lurkers - we want a community that is active and fosters the growth of group projects and group assistance...something I've come to discover is pretty dang helpful if one wishes to become successful.

Naturally, I respect your opinion on the matter and appreciate the feedback even though we disagree. What works for one person doesn't always work for another, and I wish you the best going forward.


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> The reason the rule exists is because we don't want to build a community of lurkers - we want a community that is active and fosters the growth of group projects and group assistance...something I've come to discover is pretty dang helpful if one wishes to become successful.


I appreciate the forum for this reason. And holy crap has DD suddenly exploded over the last week. I was up until 3am last night just getting caught up on posts. There's so much useful info and it's a very energetic group of folks. We started out pretty low-key back in Sept when I first joined, so it's fantastic to see it take off.

Life does come first, but in between all that rigamarole, *writing* is my life and forums like DD and EAF are invaluable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

emilycantore said:


> "Once you are authorised, participation is required. Accounts which are inactive for longer than a month will be removed without refund."
> 
> Err... yeah, sometimes I'm writing novels and not participating online. Seems like a really shortsighted rule to me.


This rule makes me more willing to share my books and ideas with the group and get or give feedback. That's not something I'm willing to do here.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

emilycantore said:


> It's such a strange rule and completely ignores the fact that life comes first. Having a baby? Moving house? You'll have your membership deleted!
> 
> I was off KBoards for more than a month recently because I moved house and was slogging through writing a complicated novel.
> 
> I find their banning rule ridiculous and I won't be joining because it exists.


Hey Emily -- I respect your opinion 100%! But I will say it's great over there and I think you'd love it. I had a book blocked today and the feedback and assistance has been tremendous. Also it's just a freer feeling and you can use bad words as often as you want, which is pretty f------ often in my case and well worth the price of admission.

Also the people who run the forum are very, very active in all the threads I've seen, which is super cool.

Just my two cents!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

emilycantore said:


> I understand the forum is a "safe haven" and you have ideals around fostering an active community but I'm telling you right now as a moderately successful erotica author who will be releasing 4-6 novels next year that a rule that deletes my membership because I go offline for a month is shortsighted, contrary to growing your user base and actually filters our authors who spend more time writing books than visiting forums.
> 
> The idea that on top of moving house that I would have had to get my special permission note to be offline... please.
> 
> ...


Emily, I hate to break it to you, but there are plenty of erotica authors "making a damn good living off erotica" who are members of DD.

Nobody here is begging you. If you don't want join, then don't join.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I  agree with Emily.  Life intervenes and it is easy to lose track of time.


----------



## R. Graystone (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't many people pay $10 - $20 just to get into a club for a night? If your membership lapses and you don't communicate to keep your account active, I'm sure you could reactivate by contacting the mods and/or paying a second 'cover charge'. At the end of the day, if you're having any success as an erotica author, even if it were a recurring $10 per month it shouldn't put a dent in your bottom line. At any rate, to each their own.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 30, 2014)

This forum is a place where people share their experiences and grow together as authors without the fear that the information they're sharing will be spewed elsewhere (thanks to the honor system), in addition to many other things. True, you can post "way to go!" or whatever once a month, though that'd defeat the purpose and I'm fairly certain after a while people will be like "hey, what's up with that person who never contributes?" Sure, the rule says you can't be inactive for more than a month, but you wouldn't be fooling anyone and I certainly wouldn't be comfortable with someone posting there who is just filling their monthly posting quota as opposed to being an honest person--I'm sure some (if not all) of the others would agree. 

With that being said, I think you're underestimating the perceptiveness of the mods. Assuming you are truly just busy and contribute the rest of the time, people would recognize you, and if you went missing for a month it wouldn't be a matter of "lynch Emily! She's stealing our information!" Rather it would be a case of "I hope she's okay!" Certainly, if not one of the mods then one of the posters would reach out and ensure that all is well with you. Granted you still have Internet access while you're writing away (or moving houses once again?), you can probably just send an affirmative that you've been busy with other things. On the other hand, you seem to be doing just fine here with your very active post counts, so perhaps you don't have time to spend visiting yet another forum on top of all of the novels you're writing!


----------



## AssanaBanana (Feb 1, 2014)

emilycantore said:


> I would love to join. That's the point. But they say they'll delete my account and keep my money unless I log on once a month to write something. If they actually enforce that rule then goodbye authors who have illness, depression, pregnancy and birth, family emergencies, house moves or time off for writing.
> 
> If they drop that shortsighted rule then I will join.
> 
> I'm discussing it here because how will they know this rule is a potential problem unless someone mentions it?


$10 for a lifetime membership to a non-exclusive club might be too much for some. I get it.

Actually, no, I don't. The online communities for erotica authors that I've found and enjoyed over the last couple years are the very reason I am finding success now. I am currently paying a yearly membership fee for another *exclusive* online writing site that I credit in large part for my own success. I am less active there than I used to be, but I still love it enough and am connected enough to the members to simply WANT to sign on at least once a week and see what's up. I invariably end up participating in some constructive way because I find I have Helpful Sh*t to Add to the Conversation.

If you're already successful, $10 is pennies (well 20 rolls maybe) and provides you with a community of incredibly supportive authors who know your pain every step of the way. If you're NOT successful and want to be, these guys will commiserate and help you figure out how to get there.

And even if you're going to be away for months at a time, if you manage to make friends in the community who care about you enough to vouch for your return, then you probably have no issues.

We neither live, nor write in vacuums. The rule is to ensure we include folks who don't treat the forum like a vacuum where they can simply suck up information and move along. SO many of these folks are here simply because they like to GIVE BACK.

If you care about a community, it's simple human nature to want to interact with the people involved and to share what you've learned in the process of finding your own success.


----------



## Rouge Poppy (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello 

Signed up and paid  

Rouge Poppy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, folks....

No forum is for everyone.  Emily, you've made your point.  The forum reps have responded. 
Let's all move on.  More discussion, less judgment of each other.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## nellgoddin (Jul 23, 2014)

What happened to EAF? I signed up and paid, but never got in. Site doesn't recognize me. Boo.


----------



## AMBall (Mar 5, 2014)

emilycantore said:


> I would love to join. That's the point. But they say they'll delete my account and keep my money unless I log on once a month to write something. If they actually enforce that rule then goodbye authors who have illness, depression, pregnancy and birth, family emergencies, house moves or time off for writing.
> 
> If they drop that shortsighted rule then I will join.
> 
> I'm discussing it here because how will they know this rule is a potential problem unless someone mentions it?


It does say that, and that is the rule.

If you're off the boards for a time and you're removed, email the mods and you're almost certain to be reinstated.

Or, don't join.


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

nellgoddin said:


> What happened to EAF? I signed up and paid, but never got in. Site doesn't recognize me. Boo.


Not really sure but I did hear from a reliable source that it had to do with a problem at Hostgator. Who knows? If you paid at EAF you should be able to join the new forum at no cost. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I haven't seen a single author on the new forums come in and post a +1 or such just to keep their accounts active. Since I joined, every active member has been extremely kind and helpful. I have a lot of fun over there, and frankly, I'm glad to see a paywall and a requirement to stay active. It keeps the place from dying, and it keeps everyone communicating ideas. It's because of these things that I've already doubled my sales, and I've only been a member of DD for a week. I highly recommend starting an account and being active in the community. 

It's also nice to have a place where I can relax a little and be myself.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm with emily on this one. Such a bizarre rule and you guys not willing to listen to a (potential) member giving you feedback is a huge turnoff.

I know, I know,_ there's the door._


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I would suggest that people simply contemplate for a short moment that the people who are running this forum are not only successful writers, but have been active on several other forums with a similar purpose and may possibly have had experiences that have led them to think it would be a good idea to keep the forum limited to active posters.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

ravenkult said:


> I'm with emily on this one. Such a bizarre rule and you guys not willing to listen to a (potential) member giving you feedback is a huge turnoff.
> 
> I know, I know,_ there's the door._


That's a kind of disingenuous thing to say, don't you think?

We've not only listened, we've responded to her feedback. We have our reasons for wanting to dissuade lurking on our forum, and I believe many of our members have already communicated what many of those reasons are. Just because we aren't going to suddenly change the rule for someone who doesn't like it doesn't mean we aren't listening. I've been doing this for a long time, so I feel like I have more than a few good reasons and bad experiences to support why the rule exists. In fact, this forum was one step away from being invite-only, but too many of us enjoy helping new authors and a move like that would have shuttered them out almost entirely.

And yes, if you can't understand why a forum full of erotica authors, some of whom are sharing pen names or writing about subject matter that may be seen as controversial (or even outright taboo to their families), might want a private forum with active members instead of lurkers...then you are right, and perhaps our forum is not the place for you. If so, then I hope you'll continue to enjoy your openly public, family-friendly experience here on kboards.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

Question about the inactivity rule - will you actually warn someone before deleting their account? I sometimes go offline for a while. I could see myself forgetting to post for a few weeks, and not realising how long it has been. I hope you'd at least send out an email & give the person a chance to post again, before pulling the plug on an account.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a quick question about the content of the forum. I know it's primarily for erotica authors but are there discussions that an erotic _romance_ author would find useful?


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Catnip said:


> Question about the inactivity rule - will you actually warn someone before deleting their account? I sometimes go offline for a while. I could see myself forgetting to post for a few weeks, and not realising how long it has been. I hope you'd at least send out an email & give the person a chance to post again, before pulling the plug on an account.


The most likely thing to happen will be a prominent, stickied post on the forum well in advance of any "spring cleaning". Scarlet may or may not wind up sending out emails to all the members, but that's her question to answer, not mine. I can tell you that we're not going to sit with our fingers on the trigger at 30 days or anything like that. The rule exists not to punish, but to dissuade people from lurking.



vivianhey said:


> I have a quick question about the content of the forum. I know it's primarily for erotica authors but are there discussions that an erotic _romance_ author would find useful?


We've got subforums for both erotica and romance, so yes, an erotic romance author will find lots of good info and ongoing discussion at DD. Several of our members, myself included, have found a large quantity of success writing eroms. Some of us are even listed NYT/USA Today bestsellers thanks to those lovely types of books.


----------



## NotMyRealName (Aug 18, 2014)

I do not accept nor do I consent to KBoards/VerticalScope's Terms of Service which have been updated without notice or the opportunity to opt out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> We've got subforums for both erotica and romance, so yes, an erotic romance author will find lots of good info and ongoing discussion at DD. Several of our members, myself included, have found a large quantity of success writing eroms. Some of us are even listed NYT/USA Today bestsellers thanks to those lovely types of books.





MegCooper said:


> Yep! I write erom and it's definitely been worth it for me to join. It's a very supportive group, and tons of discussions going on.


Thank you both for responding so quickly! Well, I'm sold. Signing up now.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

raminar_dixon said:


> The most likely thing to happen will be a prominent, stickied post on the forum well in advance of any "spring cleaning". Scarlet may or may not wind up sending out emails to all the members, but that's her question to answer, not mine. I can tell you that we're not going to sit with our fingers on the trigger at 30 days or anything like that. The rule exists not to punish, but to dissuade people from lurking.


Thanks Raminar, that sounds reasonable.

I like the forum a lot so far, and would hate to lose access because I was taking an internet break and lost track of time.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

What about this scenario?:

I'm doing some research into asphyxiophilia, and I accidentally put myself into a coma.  Ten years later I wake up, try to log into DD, and bam!, it tells me my account has been suspended.  I'm like WTF, what about my ten dollars?


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

swolf said:


> What about this scenario?:
> 
> I'm doing some research into asphyxiophilia, and I accidentally put myself into a coma. Ten years later I wake up, try to log into DD, and bam!, it tells me my account has been suspended. I'm like WTF, what about my ten dollars?


I'll be happy because that means DD has been around for ten years. Naturally, your account will have been placed in "David Carradine" Platinum Member Status, and your avatar immortalized for all time as a life-size trophy which collects dust in our glass case of champions (located conveniently off-shore on our B.E.A. [Battleship of Erotic Awesomeness]).

Also, I love you all and want to have your man-babies.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

raminar_dixon said:


> "David Carradine" Platinum Member Status


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

swolf said:


> What about this scenario?:
> 
> I'm doing some research into asphyxiophilia, and I accidentally put myself into a coma. Ten years later I wake up, try to log into DD, and bam!, it tells me my account has been suspended. I'm like WTF, what about my ten dollars?


Sweetie, I do believe you mean auto asphyxiophillia. Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Man-babies.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Why do I feel like this whole thread has turned all 'Jets Vs. Sharks?'


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

swolf said:


> What about this scenario?:
> 
> I'm doing some research into asphyxiophilia, and I accidentally put myself into a coma. Ten years later I wake up, try to log into DD, and bam!, it tells me my account has been suspended. I'm like WTF, what about my ten dollars?


Ha Ha!


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Going Incognito said:


> Why do I feel like this whole thread has turned all 'Jets Vs. Sharks?'


I feel pretty...oh so pretty...


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I would like to know what the forum offers BEYOND this forum? 

And what can it teach me, that browsing the erotica categories on Amazon and reading erotica isn't going to teach me? 

I'm all for having a chin wag if its useful, but let's face it. it's kind of like folks who buy a book so they can learn to write. The best way to learn is to WRITE, READ and OBSERVE the rest is just a sales line so people can get you to fork over money.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

raminar_dixon said:


> I feel pretty...oh so pretty...


Maria!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

swolf said:


> What about this scenario?:
> 
> I'm doing some research into asphyxiophilia, and I accidentally put myself into a coma. Ten years later I wake up, try to log into DD, and bam!, it tells me my account has been suspended. I'm like WTF, what about my ten dollars?


*Snicker*


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

kalel said:


> I would like to know what the forum offers BEYOND this forum?
> 
> And what can it teach me, that browsing the erotica categories on Amazon and reading erotica isn't going to teach me?
> 
> I'm all for having a chin wag if its useful, but let's face it. it's kind of like folks who buy a book so they can learn to write. The best way to learn is to WRITE, READ and OBSERVE the rest is just a sales line so people can get you to fork over money.


First, we don't care about the money like you must think we do. The 10 bucks is a paywall, that's it. I actually offered to do it when EAF went down, and all the members from over there migrated over...for FREE.

The forum itself is a place for new and experienced erotica and romance authors to talk, collaborate on group projects, and discuss the always-present changes relevant to them - without having to worry so much about being family friendly or feeling exposed to the world.

It's kind of like being part of a fraternity that just happens to have some of the highest earning erotica and romance writers in the business as regular posters. It doesn't fix all your problems but it does give you an edge, and a place to help you figure out issues sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, folks,

2d warning.

This is DD's services thread.  And they are a legitimate service, so I'm not going to lock it.  I am going to freely remove posts though.  Emily and Kalel have asked questions of the staff of the forum, who are active here in the thread. They have answered.  Please let them continue to answer questions that are asked.  If you have legitimate questions of your own, *looks sternly at swolf* you're welcome to ask them.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Just registered under user name Ruby. Awaiting approval from moderator and payment to follow.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Desmond X. Torres said:


> Just registered under user name Ruby. Awaiting approval from moderator and payment to follow.


I saw your registration. We don't pre-approve members first or anything like that. Just pay and you'll be in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2014)

Oops!  That reminds me.  I gotta pay for Gina.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Eclectic Authoress said:


> Oops! That reminds me. I gotta pay for Gina.


Mmm, pretty sure zombies get in free.


----------



## T Hagan (May 23, 2014)

Going Incognito said:


> Mmm, pretty sure zombies get in free.


I did.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

emilycantore said:


> I would love to join. That's the point. But they say they'll delete my account and keep my money unless I log on once a month to write something. If they actually enforce that rule then goodbye authors who have illness, depression, pregnancy and birth, family emergencies, house moves or time off for writing.
> 
> If they drop that shortsighted rule then I will join.
> 
> I'm discussing it here because how will they know this rule is a potential problem unless someone mentions it?


Well - I've seen quote a few erotica author forums come and go...I think this is the third forum that I have seen advertised here on Kboards. Not sure what happened to the other two? So it does sound like a very sensible rule to keep that forum alive! Otherwise it might fizz out?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melody,

I've asked that people move on from that discussion as it's derailing the purpose for the thread, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Melody,
> 
> I've asked that people move on from that discussion as it's derailing the purpose for the thread, thanks.
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy

Oh, okay - sorry. Well can I still ask what happened to the other two erotica forums? Are they still around too? Or should I ask in a new thread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Melody Simmons said:


> Hi Betsy
> 
> Oh, okay - sorry. Well can I still ask what happened to the other two erotica forums? Are they still around too? Or should I ask in a new thread?


Probably a new thread--this is DD's services thread. Questions pertaining to their service are fine, but other forums should be discussed in a different thread. (The question about the fee here has been asked and answered, though, and was causing a bit of a thread derail. I do appreciate the civility of your post--as always.)

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello, quick question here - is the forum more of a collaborative guidance/advice type scenario or a place for erotica authors to talk shop, or both? For example, if a brand-new erotica author (no one in particular  ) were to join and say "this is what I've published, clearly it didn't work but how should I better my approach", would they meet a helpful atmosphere?


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweet Amber said:


> Hello, quick question here - is the forum more of a collaborative guidance/advice type scenario or a place for erotica authors to talk shop, or both? For example, if a brand-new erotica author (no one in particular ) were to join and say "this is what I've published, clearly it didn't work but how should I better my approach", would they meet a helpful atmosphere?


That would be a big Hell Yes or over there it would be a **** Yes.


----------



## crow.bar.beer (Oct 20, 2014)

Kat S said:


> That would be a big Hell Yes or over there it would be a **** Yes.


Cool.  To clarify, it's not like I'm talking about being spoonfed keywords or anything like that. More "this is who I was targeting and it flopped..."/"well, your blurb wouldn't interest those readers, so no wonder" type stuff.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Sweet Amber said:


> Cool.  To clarify, it's not like I'm talking about being spoonfed keywords or anything like that. More "this is who I was targeting and it flopped..."/"well, your blurb wouldn't interest those readers, so no wonder" type stuff.


You'll get all the advise and critique you need without being spoonfed the info. Have no doubt that if blunt honestly is what you want, you'll find it at DD.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

A sample of topics currently being discussed in DD:

Why was my book was blocked?
Who's reading erotica shorts?
Blurbs - what's allowed?
Keywords.
Length of stories.


----------



## pwtucker (Feb 12, 2011)

Just registered, paid, and been given access. I feel like I've been allowed into the candy store after closing hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Last warning before the banstick comes out.

Those of you who are persisting in trying to turn this author services thread into a popcorn thread are doing a disservice to DD and to Scarlet and Raminar, who have both been extremely gracious and civil in all of their responses here.

If you've had a post edited or removed, I'm talking to you.

Betsy
KBoards Mod


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Sweet Amber said:


> Hello, quick question here - is the forum more of a collaborative guidance/advice type scenario or a place for erotica authors to talk shop, or both? For example, if a brand-new erotica author (no one in particular ) were to join and say "this is what I've published, clearly it didn't work but how should I better my approach", would they meet a helpful atmosphere?


The short answer is 'YES'.

I joined as a new erotica author and with the responses I recieved to *one* post I have already doubled my entire Month of October's earnings in 7 days!!!!!!



swolf said:


> A sample of topics currently being discussed in DD:
> 
> Why was my book was blocked?
> Who's reading erotica shorts?
> ...


Just noticed the adjustment to the covers in your sig. ROFL


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

Just wanted to remind those of you paying US taxes on writerly income, that you can probably deduct your membership to DD.  So keep a copy of your payment statement for your tax files!


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

kalel said:


> I would like to know what the forum offers BEYOND this forum?
> 
> And what can it teach me, that browsing the erotica categories on Amazon and reading erotica isn't going to teach me?
> 
> I'm all for having a chin wag if its useful, but let's face it. it's kind of like folks who buy a book so they can learn to write. The best way to learn is to WRITE, READ and OBSERVE the rest is just a sales line so people can get you to fork over money.


1. You can curse. It's really fun (for me) to curse a blue streak on a forum. With a young child at home, I haven't been able to say dirty words out loud much in quite a few years!

2. It's only people who are really definitely into the genre, so there's more of a feeling of camaraderie.

3. I personally feel way more willing to share results over there than here, since it's behind a paywall. That's just me, but it seems like it might be true of others, too.

4. It's run by super nice people who are writing erotica or erom too.

5. There's a whole romance area.

6. You'll get really specific advice. You can post covers and blurbs and such and get feedback from people who really know. I was blocked recently by Amazon and they helped me figure out why, instantly.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Sweet Amber said:


> Hello, quick question here - is the forum more of a collaborative guidance/advice type scenario or a place for erotica authors to talk shop, or both? For example, if a brand-new erotica author (no one in particular ) were to join and say "this is what I've published, clearly it didn't work but how should I better my approach", would they meet a helpful atmosphere?


OMG, YES!!!!!! (To the last question.)

It's both.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Last warning before the banstick comes out.
> 
> Those of you who are persisting in trying to turn this author services thread into a popcorn thread are doing a disservice to DD and to Scarlet and Raminar, who have both been extremely gracious and civil in all of their responses here.
> 
> ...


Hi Betsy,

I literally have no idea what you are talking about.  A "popcorn thread"? I don't know what that means, sorry. Perhaps you can elaborate on what you feel is acceptable and what you feel is unacceptable here on this thread. Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2014)

Sargon said:


> 1. You can curse. It's really fun (for me) to curse a blue streak on a forum. With a young child at home, I haven't been able to say dirty words out loud much in quite a few years!
> 
> 2. It's only people who are really definitely into the genre, so there's more of a feeling of camaraderie.
> 
> ...


Yep, and who knows! I may even reveal my secret erotica pen name over there. At least I know the people over there will be cool about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sargon said:


> Hi Betsy,
> 
> I literally have no idea what you are talking about.  A "popcorn thread"? I don't know what that means, sorry. Perhaps you can elaborate on what you feel is acceptable and what you feel is unacceptable here on this thread. Thanks!!!


See my earlier posts in the thread, thanks.

Betsy


----------



## KayleaEhm (May 26, 2014)

I have been convinced and I've sent in my registration. Looking forward to the conversations.


----------



## veganbaker (Aug 30, 2013)

I feel very safe at DD. That's probably the highest recommendation I could offer a forum geared towards a genre that often offends less liberal sensibilities, draws stalkers/doxxers amongst fans, and can result in serious IRL consequences amongst some families and groups of friends. I haven't heard of any erotica authors being disowned, but I have certainly heard of many worrying about it, and some being outed at their day jobs!

There is huge value in being able to discuss which specific naughty words are OK and which aren't, post cover and blurb examples for critique and improvement, talk about specific fetishes without worrying about whose eyes are on them, and so on. When I first joined a private forum (I believe EAF was my first), I wasn't sure what people meant by sharing information you can't talk about in the public eye, but I get it now and I endorse that message! There are a lot of things I won't talk about here or on any other website that isn't behind a paywall/registration just because I don't think the general public needs to know whether I made $402 or $4002 last month, why I decided to market one series as an erom and not rom or erotica, which covers I'm deciding between for my new releases, what kind of success I've had with different niches, etc.

I also trust Scarlet and Raminar not to run around waving the "1 month inactive" pitchfork -- in similar forums I'm on, it's only every few months that someone comes along and cleans up the membership, and there's usually advance notice. I've had friends kicked out of those forums before, but they have gotten back in upon requesting politely. Personally, I feel far more comfortable with the activity rule than I would without it, because I know that nobody is silently lurking and waiting to distribute my advice in ebook format to become rich and famous.  Also, it feels much more personable when you recognize and build relationships with people.

The EAF seems to be back up, but I'd still recommend joining DD if you're deciding between the forums because it seems to be far more active right now and I think some of the current discussions are enough to make your registration fee back!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2014)

veganbaker said:


> I also trust Scarlet and Raminar not to run around waving the "1 month inactive" pitchfork -- in similar forums I'm on, it's only every few months that someone comes along and cleans up the membership, and there's usually advance notice.


Also, being active doesn't mean you have to spend a lot of time there. My plan, just like it is for Kboards, is to check-in in the early morning, and then I'm out for the rest of the day.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Eclectic Authoress said:


> Also, being active doesn't mean you have to spend a lot of time there. My plan, just like it is for Kboards, is to check-in in the early morning, and then I'm out for the rest of the day.


When you bottle up some of your resolution to start selling, send a couple my way?


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm intrigued! A question, though: I'm new to this whole game and am in the midst of the whole writing part that happens before publishing. Is it okay if I'm not yet a published writer before joining? 

I'm more making sure it's the right environment and I'm not going to crash in with a bunch of dumb questions and inexperience, but there's always that nagging thought "Will I be pointed and laughed at? Pigtails pulled?" That sort of thing.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Lehane said:


> I'm intrigued! A question, though: I'm new to this whole game and am in the midst of the whole writing part that happens before publishing. Is it okay if I'm not yet a published writer before joining?
> 
> I'm more making sure it's the right environment and I'm not going to crash in with a bunch of dumb questions and inexperience, but there's always that nagging thought "Will I be pointed and laughed at? Pigtails pulled?" That sort of thing.


We very well may laugh and pull your pigtails over there, but I promise... You'll like it.


----------



## ElleT (Feb 2, 2014)

Interesting thing is, you may think you will be a lurker, possibly even risk banishment based on non-contribution to posts, but there's something about the energy there that draws you in. You'll post. But even if you didn't, we're not talking about a policy that is black and white or has an auto-guillotine feature, it's just not how 'they' are, as far as I can tell. 

Seems the premise behind the policy is, paying forward, returning what you receive, when possible. That's fair. 

Scarlet and Ram have been very patient and give their two cents on topics, which is worth far more than that.  Lots of knowledge there, both on erotica and romance.

This isn't a slam against other forums, as I only have this one and DD, and I am a huge advocate of those here at Kboards. Learned so much here, and it's the first place I direct anyone to when they say they want to go indie.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

ElleT said:


> This isn't a slam against other forums, as I only have this one and DD, and I am a huge advocate of those here at Kboards. Learned so much here, and it's the first place I direct anyone to when they say they want to go indie.


Exactly. Kboards has been invaluable with general publishing advice and keeping up with the new and developing environment of self-publishing. DD is a good place to congregate with other erotically like-minded writers to get specific advice, help and general erotic camaraderie.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Just signed up and paid.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

This is a great place for erotica advice for erotica authors from other erotica authors.


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

Half Pint said:


> This is a great place for erotica advice for erotica authors from other erotica authors.


Trust me, I have read every thread I can find here on KBoards that pertains to erotica and I have found some advice. However, in every thread on the DD forum I find tons of great advice. The erotica posts here are nothing like the ones on DD. If we posted even one of our more graphic threads (meaning explicit) here it would be banned for sure.


----------



## KayleaEhm (May 26, 2014)

I'm still waiting for the green light. I know they are busy, but it's like waiting for Christmas! In the meantime, I'm still enjoying people talking here too.


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

KayleaEhm said:


> I'm still waiting for the green light. I know they are busy, but it's like waiting for Christmas! In the meantime, I'm still enjoying people talking here too.


Did you pay your $10.00 to get in? I haven't heard of anyone else not getting in right away. If you have paid your fee please PM me with the user name you requested and I'll contact the board owner and get it straightened out for you. Hope that helps.


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

KayleaEhm said:


> I'm still waiting for the green light. I know they are busy, but it's like waiting for Christmas! In the meantime, I'm still enjoying people talking here too.


Hi Kaylea,

We've received your $10, but you haven't yet created your forum login. Go to http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/index.php and register, and we'll clear you once you're done


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

I signed up. So what next?  Was there supposed to be an email?


----------



## AmandaL (Sep 16, 2014)

Just registered and sent my payment.


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

Going Incognito said:


> We very well may laugh and pull your pigtails over there, but I promise... You'll like it.


You sold me.  I'm Muse over there!


----------



## Kassidia (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in, as Kassidia Pike.  Still trying to figure out how to see what to read on the new forum.....


----------



## LyraParish (Aug 27, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## sha66ir (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, I have joined the forum and just paid. So should I wait for an acceptance email from the moderator?
My user name is sha66ir


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

sha66ir said:


> Hi, I have joined the forum and just paid. So should I wait for an acceptance email from the moderator?
> My user name is sha66ir


That's pretty much how it works.

Your membership was activated as soon as I received the notice that you'd paid and registered, so you should already be able to login.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Lehane said:


> You sold me.  I'm Muse over there!


I went to give you a welcome pull of your pigtails, but you haven't posted anything yet...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Going Incognito said:


> but you haven't posted anything yet...


----------



## KayleaEhm (May 26, 2014)

ScarletCox said:


> Hi Kaylea,
> 
> We've received your $10, but you haven't yet created your forum login. Go to http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/index.php and register, and we'll clear you once you're done


Silly me&#8230; forgot that part!  Thanks! All good now!


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

swolf said:


>


*Quickly makes new rule about posting within 10 seconds*



KayleaEhm said:


> Silly me... forgot that part!  Thanks! All good now!


Haha, it happens!


----------



## Lehane (Apr 7, 2014)

swolf said:


>


Ack! Noooo...

Work kicked my butt and I haven't had the chance. Once I get off this shift, I'm there! I did get sucked into reading a thread for an hour on my phone when I woke up at _*3 AM*_ last night.

If that's not an advertisement, I don't know what is.


----------



## ElleT (Feb 2, 2014)

Lehane said:


> Ack! Noooo...
> 
> Work kicked my butt and I haven't had the chance. Once I get off this shift, I'm there! I did get sucked into reading a thread for an hour on my phone when I woke up at _*3 AM*_ last night.
> 
> If that's not an advertisement, I don't know what is.


LOL @ sucked. Just had to.

Edited to add: Just had to LOL. Not suck. Jeez. Not that there's anything wrong with that. At all.


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi there folks,

We're still receiving applications from people who either:

A) Pay but don't register, or

B) Register but don't pay.

If you have paid but not registered, I have resent emails to you requesting that you register, and included a link for you to do so. Please check the address that you used when you popped $10 our way. Payments without associated forum accounts will otherwise be refunded.

A quick reminder of our very simple three-step process to gain membership to DD:

1: Register for access to the forum.

2: Purchase Access. This is a $10 one-time fee. In the notes section of your purchase, *include your newly-created forum username*.

3: Accounts will be authorised within 5 working days.

If you were an EAF member prior to November 3rd 2014 there is no need to pay the $10 fee. We are honouring EAF's membership even though we were not EAF. Simply register to the new forum and drop Raminar Dixon an email to let him know who you are, and he'll let you in.

If you paid for EAF and never gained access, I'm afraid that all I can suggest is that you seek a refund through PayPal.

If I receive payment without you creating a forum account and telling us the name of it, I will refund your payment within 7 days. Likewise if you create a forum membership without payment within 7 days I will delete your forum account. Both or neither, folks.

Full details of how to register and pay may be found here: http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=67


----------



## icekitty (Dec 12, 2012)

hi! long time lurker here. 

i think i screwed my whole login up, but we'll see, lol. i recently made my login based on an email i got saying it _was _my login. i guess it generated from the email i used.

is it too late to change it? the login is part of my real name, which i typically don't use.

thanks. back to lurking now. *grins*

edited to add this was for the dirty discourse forum. in case there was any confusion.


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi Icekitty 

If you reply to the email you got telling me what user name you would prefer, I'll get that changed for you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ScarletCox said:


> Hi Icekitty
> 
> If you reply to the email you got telling me what user name you would prefer, I'll get that changed for you


Welcome, icekitty!


----------



## icekitty (Dec 12, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome, icekitty!


thanks betsy! :0)


----------



## icekitty (Dec 12, 2012)

ScarletCox said:


> Hi Icekitty
> 
> If you reply to the email you got telling me what user name you would prefer, I'll get that changed for you


hey scarlet - i sent a reply back to the admin email i got. hopefully that was the one you were speaking of? thanks!

~icekitty


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been made aware that emails to admin at dirtydiscourse dot com were disappearing into a black hole or spewing forth an error. This should now be resolved. Apologies if you've been affected by this issue!


----------



## icekitty (Dec 12, 2012)

thank ya kindly scarlet ma'dear! 

i am all fixed and a postin' i will go.....

well....a postin' i um, already went. to be more accurate.


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

Haha, excellent!

Okay, I've just sent a vast number of emails out to everyone who has paid but not registered, and to everyone who has registered but not paid. If you're sitting at home twiddling your thumbs wondering why you haven't got into DD yet, check your email 

EDIT: Looks like we had issues with the PayPal API, so apologies if you got a chase email when you've already paid. Our system's marked a lot of orders as Cancelled >:C


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi, Scarlet.
I registered, but am still waiting to pay my $10. I just don't understand why so much information
is required on the PP page: Address, town/city/zip/phone, etc.
I've done business with PayPal for years & just would like to pay my $10 & be done with it. Usually,
all I need to do is type in my password, then click on the pay button. With you guys it gets a bit
complicated. Is there a reason?

Other than that, DD looks like a worthwhile forum to be a part of, etc. 

Thanks,

K.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Kirkee said:


> Hi, Scarlet.
> I registered, but am still waiting to pay my $10. I just don't understand why so much information
> is required on the PP page: Address, town/city/zip/phone, etc.
> I've done business with PayPal for years & just would like to pay my $10 & be done with it. Usually,
> ...


Pretty sure you can put whatever information in those required fields you want. Make sure the username you registered under is in there somewhere or in the comments section so we know who to activate.

Scarlett knows more about the billing stuff since she's in charge of that, so if I'm leading you astray or anything, I'm sure she'll be in here to set me straight soon.


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

I believe Raminar and I aren't allowed to post back-to-back in this thread, but it's the only way to answer Kirkee's question:

Yep, you can put utter nonsense in those fields, although the site shouldn't even be asking for those details. I suspect a theme I installed recently has gone and done an awful lot of poo all over the place, including my storefront templates. Failing that Kirkee also PMed me and I've answered him directly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since you're answering a specific question, we'll give you special dispensation 

Betsy


----------



## stuff1 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have signed up and paid, I used a different email for the paypal addy though (same domain however) sorry for any confusion there.

Starting to concentrate on erotic shorts so this is perfect


----------



## stuff1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Is it broken or did I get pruned after just one day?

"Username or password incorrect. "


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

TOS.


----------



## kaybee (Jan 4, 2015)

I reset my password, still can't get in.


----------



## Nomadwoman (Aug 25, 2011)

kaybee said:


> I reset my password, still can't get in.


I had to reset mine twice


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi folks!

Yep, I'm afraid the migration gleefully ruined the MD5 hashes and salts for a random scattering of users' passwords. If you are still unable to log in after requesting a password reset please drop me an email (just reply to your password-reset email, that'll do it) and we'll do it the handraulic way.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I am so lucky I found this thread! Just joined the other forum.


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

I was going to sign up, but I got an error message saying that they aren't accepting new members. That's...disappointing.


----------



## Madeline_Kirby (Apr 14, 2015)

I also got the no new members message. Hopefully this is a website glitch or something?


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

I got a private message saying that they are working on the website and to check in after a month or so. It's too bad, but I can wait


----------

